# Natural extract cigar



## Tangolikezues77 (23/11/16)

Hi 

Is there anyone that can give me advise on how to extract the flavour from a cigar to use in my vape


----------



## Andre (23/11/16)

Lots of information here: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/forums/liquid-extraction-from-tobacco.489/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

